# #1, #2 Robertson Screwdrivers



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I want to buy some new square-tip screwdrivers. I imagine Canadians can give me some insight. 
How often do you use a #1?
And what brands do you like, insulated or not?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

In Canada, #8/2 does almost everything. Ground screws, panel screws, junction box covers, couplings, everything.

The #6/1 does what the #8/2 is too big to do. Plug screws, etc.. 

We also have #10/3, it does even bigger stuff, some panel screws, bigger couplings, etc.. 

Robertson is a superior tip.

Klein #8 for me.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

#1 (green) only really gets used on device screw and terminals. So any time I do one of those I use the green.

Red (2) gets used the most out of all my screwdrivers. It's on everything basically. 1/2" conduit fittings, wood screws, metal screws, lots of hardware, device boxes.

Black (3) is my favourite but not that commonly used, for me anyway. It's on all the conduit fittings I come across 3/4" and bigger though. Lots of torque.

Most guys I know have beat up old Klein Robertson drivers. I'm not that crazy about them but I'm not the one who has to use them so whatever. They're better than cheapies and their owners seem satisfied. New ones might not be that great according to reports here. I've seen some mangled recent Klein flat drivers so it could be true. If you like that style maybe Ideal screwdrivers could be higher quality.

I use Weras, they make me happy. The handles feel awesome. I've been using mine for six months and the tips are still perfect. I have insulated ones, which I only bought because they looked cool.

The actual Robertson company makes some high quality screwdrivers themselves. http://www.robertsonscrew.com/product_4100.html


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.

I have the same old Klein robbie #2 that I've been using for panels for about five years now. Naw, I'm not buying anymore Klein. I use Wiha and Witte mostly (i have one Wera driver) 

Do you the #1 screwdriver for devices more than a screw gun?

A lot of the time I use a gun to screw device screws down and then tighten them down with a slot. Otherwise i just use a ph.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I use the #1 screwdriver to hand tighten the terminal screws, but to screw the actual device to the box I put a #1 bit on my Bosch cordless drill set to minimum torque on high speed. No broken screws this way. That's if I'm doing whole rooms with new outlets/switches/whatever. If it was just one, I'd probably just use the screwdriver.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

What bit do you normally keep on your cordless? I pretty much always have a ph on there.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Usually I keep a Picquic Sixpac multi bit screwdriver in the drill case not for use as a screwdriver but because the bits that come with it are awesome. Most of the time a red Robbie is fine, except for devices(green) or the Cooper light fixtures(all philips) spec'd for the building I'm on. Irrelevant side note: I _really_ love this Bosch cordless.


----------



## abo (Jan 29, 2010)

For me, red robbie is almost always in the cordless.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

dewalt 6 in 1 bit on my 12v ridgid. I have the 12v bosch, i just keep on going back to the ridgid because of the chuck

i lost the robbie tip on the dewalt bit on the first week, after about 6 months now, there is a nice patina that holds the bits in really well

i use a phillips bit on devices as i dont have to worry about torque settings because it cams out before doing much damage, i find the green robbie on my drill holds on too much and the device twists out of my hands easily

the tip on the original robertson drivers are great, but the handles are not ergonomic at all. Square, hard plastic creates alot of pressure points on the hand


----------

